# Some detailing hardcore and a resin quickie... :-)



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

sorry for my stillness of the last 1 1/2 weeks but I´m a bit busy with my "real job". But thanks to a rainy Easter weekend I was again able to do some relaxing tinkering with my beloved hobby stuff! 

I found a nice VW bug resin body in my project box that had a major flaw: When cutting the exhaust pipes for another beetle a piece of metal hopped into my silicone mold. I didn´t recognise that bit when casting the next body so I ended up having an otherwise nice blue resin body with a cast-in metal tube at the roof top.

So I decided to finish that body as a "LE" sunroof version - and that´s what she looks like:










The classic sunroof was made from a piece of thin stretch cloth that I soaked with some water based glue. Cut to shape and painted flat black it looks quite nice (the cloth structure´s still showing thru the paint!).

So far for the hardcore part of the weekend. Now that was my yesterday´s quickie  :

I don´t know if anybody´s done a resin pop of this 1974 Mustang yet but I didn´t see that car before as a HO slotcar. I found the diecast by accident in my 7-year-old son´s room on Saturday. Being already a perfect fit for a LWB T-Jet I decided to cast that thing in resin yesterday morning. 

Removing the paint was the hardest part (paint thinner didn´t solve the paint so I finally used a wire wheel on my Dremel), cutting the rear bumper (part of the plastic chassis) and mounting to the diecast was done in 5 minutes. 15 minutes later the resin screwposts were mounted to the diecast. Another 15 minutes for puttying and sanding some flaws and the first shot of primer was done. Another light sanding and applying of a coat of yellow automotive paint after that I put the body under my 100 W desk lamp. After a coffee break I took this first pic:










In the evening I clayed the body up and casted the mold halves as well as the "glass" mold. At midnight the first resin body stood on its way to fat legs:










BTW: The red Mustang seen on the photos in the background was the ONLY ONE I found on e-Bay amongstr some 100´s of classic and modern Mustangs! The ´74 version seems to be quite rare today (or is she only too ugly for a classic, some kind of "the forgotten Mustang"?)! 

Hope you enjoyed my little Eastereggs story...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Claus,
Looks great. Now you need to find the fastback version of that Mustang. I really can't recall how sucessful this version was back in the 70's. A friend of mine had one, done up in a basic white car with red and blue accents or vinyl top, a kick off on an Americana theme. I guess in celebration of the upcoming 200th year anniversary back in 1976. I recall that Ford offered this package on the Mustang, Maverick and Pinto. They were still a great departure from the previous versions of this pony car. Compliments of our first gas crisis.  rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool resin bodies. The hubcaps on the bug are awesome.  

There was another Mustang II TJet body like that out before by someone else. I have one buried in a box. I'll see if I can find it and post a pic. It wasn't clean as your though Claus. :thumbsup: 

Scott


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I think you mean this one. Its mine










Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very nice work Claus. I really like the Mustang II.



vaBcHRog said:


> I think you mean this one. Its mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed this one somehow. Very nice Roger. If I saw it I would have got one.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Nope the one I've got is a notch back with a trunk. It's been in a box for over 5 years.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Well I finally remembered to look for the body. After digging through about 4 big boxes of misc HO stuff(I just moved...), I finally found an old bodies box with the Mustang II resin in it. It's actually a pretty nice job. I think it might been a Joe Furuelli(sp) body. The paint job over it is a little sloppy and flat. Can't say for sure how old the body is though but somebody had the nerve to one before.  










Along with it I found this older Fastback with flares:










Other pictures of these bodies: Both still have good posts.

http://planetofspeed.net/slots/resin-mustangs-back.jpg
http://planetofspeed.net/slots/resin-mustangs-bottom.jpg

Scott


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Mustang II*

Hi Scott,

interesting, indeed! Looks like Joe Furulli and me found the same diecast...  *grmbl* I always try to avoid doing a body someone else made before but I reallly didn´t know of that other project! 

Anyway: I finished the first cast of my Mustang some days ago - that´s how it turned out:



















Always a shock to see the first pictures on the ´puter screen - everytime you think you did a quite fine paintjob the incorruptible magnifying lens of your digicam brings you back to reality... 

BTW: The car´s handling surprisingly well (maybe due to the quite solid bumper areas). 

Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I must not have as many megapixals in my eyes as your digital camera because these all look wonderful to me. 

As far as the popularity of the real 1974 Mustang goes it was not a popular model as Mustangs go, at least initially. Over the course of the Mustang's run (and like many other Ford models) they tended to get larger, heavier, and more luxurious. Ford tried to take the Mustang back to its roots with the Mustang II but it lost a little too much in the translation and was not well received. Although Ford may have reused a couple of minor parts from the infamous Pinto in the Mustang II, it was not simply a re-skinned Pinto, a reputation it had a hard time shaking. To Ford's credit, they did try to do a few cool things with the Mustang II, including wedging some fairly hot (for the time) motors under the hood, but too many of them involved garish, over the top plastic do-dads being hung on the car along with huge ugly decals. All in all, the Mustang II suffered from coming out at the lowest point in US muscle car history, 1972-1980 or so, a time when the gasoline and insurance companies conspired with the government bureaucrats to take most of the fun out of driving and the US automobile manufacturers lacked the vision and design prowess to do much about it. Fortunately, things have gotten much much better and those days are long gone. I think the Mustang II will find its place in history and will be considered a full fledged member of the Mustang family.


----------

